# Men's Hair Loss > Coping with Hair Loss in Everyday Life >  Honest opinion - I'm 16

## blackmamba

I can take it just tell me which doctor to go to if I have mpb. My dad, uncles, grandparents all have full heads of hair.
I have a good amount of almond oil in my hair for the first two pics.

----------


## Louish

Are 16 or 17? I'm confused since you make multiples post with different information...And yes you crown is balding.

----------


## blackmamba

16 turning 17. One doctor said I have mpb and another said I don't ??

----------


## milkman22

Dude I just turned 20 and I was in the same boat as you when I was in the 10th grade, trust me just get on minoxidil asap... it will at least stop your hair loss if it doesn't grow some back. I started it when I was a senior and used it for a year and a half it didn't regrow any hair so I didn't think it was working so I stopped using it and that was a huge mistake... my hair fell out in clumps though my hair loss is bad I have curly hair so nobody has noticed

----------


## blackmamba

Can I get the minoxidil without a prescription?

----------


## Louish

> Can I get the minoxidil without a prescription?


 Yes

----------


## skyguy

hey blackmamba, yes u have mpb  i also started to see symptoms from 16 only now i am 19
i can guide you well i know how it feels contact soon
do u have straight hair or curly hair i cant make out form the photo 
send a snap of your hairline

----------


## robincurtz

Consult your doctor about finasteride, the only medicine which works. Make a girl friend as soon as possible.

----------


## blackmamba

**** me my one doctor said I'm balding but he can't help! Another said I'm just fine and that in light all hair is like that. My parents tell me it's fine you guys say it's not. I split

----------


## milkman22

Dude trust me minoxidil will at least keep it from getting worse. Just don't stop whatever you do lol trust me I'm still recovering... I wouldn't trust finastride 1. Its expensive and it would be hard for you to get a perscription. 2 it will decrease your sexual drive

----------


## skyguy

yep i know how u feel same happened with me
the worse thing is i can tell u the future toooo
two years later ur hairline will recede and everyone will notice and they will do nothing (ur parents too)
at your back they will make fun that how u worry about balding head
CONCLUSION-- dont ****ing let them see your feelings just be CONFIDENT (otherwise u r gonna hurt yourself)

minoxidil may work but the thing is it just gives a boost to the present hair (but what about stopping MPB???uh)

finasteride works at its best (the only drug that will delay hairloss or stop) and there is avodart but its got more power and is only taken when things have gone really bad.

A TIP- its not about having full head hair, its about how u look so maintain the hairline and keep it dense by using styling products like hair wax and pomade. GO BALD in the smart way. Nothing can stop MPB as of now. FIN will delay it(still OK for me) 

Downside for u-- 16 may be too early to try FIN but u can start it on your 18th bday ALL THE BEST 

Upside for u-- u r not going to lose significant amount of hair in these two years so DONT WORRY u will catch it early

here is a link of one of my posts i hope it helps
https://www.baldtruthtalk.com/thread...ht=#post243104

----------


## blackmamba

Here's my hairline. Hasn't changed I think

----------


## blackmamba

Thank you skyguy. I'll keep track of my hairline and crown before it gets too bad.

----------


## skyguy

you are welcome blackmamba
you are norwood 1 or 1.5 i guess

a side note -- u have straight hair so be careful while using minox
                   u may use minox at crown but at front it may look unnatural and weird 
                   the minoxidil usually makes your hair unnatural but u will have long and thick hair
Tip--- start applying minox at crown first and see what happens then u can proceed to hairline

ALL THE BEST

here is a link of one of my post it may help you
https://www.baldtruthtalk.com/thread...ht=#post243100

----------


## sayian

I wont be so sure you have hairloss, lol. Are you sure your hair was not like that before ?

----------


## BaldBearded

I started to loose my hair at 15. It sucked, it was the late 70s. Could not talk about it, was in an abusive household, so kept it to myself. I learned the art of the comb-forward, and basically did this until college. Grew my hair long... and wore hats. After clogging the drains one too many times, I buzzed it short. Kept it that way for years, until I caught my gleaming crown on an overhead CCTV camera. Shaved it... did that for 20 years. Now, at 52 (yeah I am OLD)... I an an N6 (REALLY BALD), and I don't care.

Some hair, no hair, shaved buzzed... it makes no difference. Almost EVERYONE (men) and some women go bald!

My hair or lack of it never caused me to be ill, not get a date (or a spouse), or not get a job. I spend $50 a year on grooming supplies. My friends and family love me, and even at this age (widowed, and single), I have no problems getting dates (or sex).

You are 16... you should be having FUN. You should be saving for college, or buying your first car... not spending money on SHIT that will probably NOT do anything to bring back your hair.

----------


## JustShaveIt

F*ck it and shave it.

----------


## Kashman

Whatever you do , stay away from Propecia(finasteride). I took that drug for only a month and now 7 months later non of my side effects subsided . I have no libido , numb genitals , bring fog and massive weight gain . While I understand I m in the minority of the guys taking the drug I would not recommend it to anyone . I will gladly give everything I own to be able to go back and throw those damn pills in the trash .

----------


## BaldBearded

> Dude trust me minoxidil will at least keep it from getting worse. Just don't stop whatever you do lol trust me I'm still recovering... I wouldn't trust finastride 1. Its expensive and it would be hard for you to get a perscription. 2 it will decrease your sexual drive


 Trust you? You are a doctor? He needs to deal with losing his hair... not waste his $$$ on bullshit that mostly does NOT WORK!

----------


## JustShaveIt

> Consult your doctor about finasteride, the only medicine which works. Make a girl friend as soon as possible.


 
Terrible advice. At 16-17 your hormones are still developing, propecia will do nothing but **** them up. The second is just as bad as the first if not worse. It's shit advice like that that makes a young impressionable individual make stupid decisions with their life.

----------

